# Venison Summer Sausage...Mushy



## kevin13 (Dec 25, 2007)

I made a 5lb batch of summer sausage yesterday using the following smoking schedule:

2 hours at 130 until internal temp is 90, damper wide open, no smoke
2 hours at 145, damper 1/2 closed, smoke
2 hours at 155, damper 1/2 closed, smoke
3.5 hours at 170, damper 3/4 closed, smoke, until internal temp reached 152.

Once temp was met, I threw in a ice cold water bath until internal temp reached 120, then hung until temp reached room temperture.  I then placed in the fridge overnight.  

I cut into a piece this morning only to find that the consistency is somewhat mushy.  Any ideas on why?  Any way to salvage what I've already made?


----------



## richtee (Dec 25, 2007)

You of course cured the meat for 24 hours after grinding/mixing right? A recipe might help... in general...%venison to beef/pork


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 25, 2007)

I used the Witts kit from askthemeatman.com using 4 lbs venison to 1 lb of 80/20 pork.  I mixed 1 teaspoon of cure with one cup of cold water, then mixed in 8 tbsp of the seasoning until well blended.  Mixed the seasoning mixture with the meat and then ground through a fine plate.  Once the sausages were stuffed, I put them in a 38 degree fridge overnight....roughly about 10 hours.


----------



## richtee (Dec 25, 2007)

OK...well, just hang it for a couple days then. Where ya live? Cool out? Hang it in the garage and let it dry a bit. As long as it's cured, you should be fine  :{)


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 25, 2007)

So even though I've smoked it, gave it an ice water bath, and left it in the fridge overnight....if I hang it, it will firm up?  How cool does it need to be?  My basement is around 60, my garage around 40....would keeping it in the fridge do the same thing?


----------



## richtee (Dec 25, 2007)

Garage is good... not cool...DRY... it's got too much moisture in it. It'll be fine in a couple days


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 26, 2007)

Great, thanks.  I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## scottnumber2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Did hanginf it in the garage help?


----------

